# One HOT baseboard!



## MarkBrown (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello all - 

I'm new to the forum.

Here is a problem that has come up having to do with a baseboard heater at home.

I was working around our living room area yesterday evening thinking "It is getting hot in here, better check on the thermostat."  I checked the thermostat that controls our baseboard heater in that room, and everything seemed to be normal.  I went to check the heater, and before I got close to it, it felt like a sauna.  This thing was going full-tilt, and the surrounding wall was uncomfortably hot to the touch.  I then thought I would turn the thermostat off, wait for things to cool (/perhaps "reset"), and later turn the heater back on to normal room temperature.  No luck.  Shutting the thermostat off did nothing but make it cool in the rest of the home and still super hot in the living room.  The baseboard heater in the living room wouldn't quit.  I shut off the breaker that controls that heater, let the room cool, and switched it on again, etc.  No luck here, either.  At about 3am this morning, I shut that breaker off altogether so that I wouldn't get a call from the friendly neighborhood fire department.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome Mark:
The baseboard heater in question must have a short that welded the wire in a bad position or a contactor that is stuck. If you only have one thermostat for the whole house, ther may be another sub-thermostat in the heater. Turn the breaker off, take the cover off the heater and look for blackened spots where the short might have happened.
Let us know how it works out.
Glenn


----------

